# Canon 10-22 / Tokina 11-16



## Southtown57 (Dec 13, 2011)

This has probably been beat to death in the past but I was just wondering on my 7D would the canon 10-22 f3.5-4.5 or the tokina 11-16 2.8 be sharper?

Seems like some people say the canon is sharper and some say the tokina is sharper. Obviously the tokina would perform better in low light. Also I heard the tokina flairs bad. My only lens is the canon 24-105 f4L so the canon 10-22 makes since to fill in the gaps but if the tokina is more sharp then I would lean towards it because image IQ is my main concern. Also I'll probably be picking up a canon 50 1.4 so that will be my go to for low light situations.

Thanks


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 13, 2011)

They are both great lenses. Personally, I have the Canon. It has less flare ( which is one of the biggest problems with UW lenses aside from distortion ) . They are both sharp lenses, the Tokina is slightly faster, but also has a shorter zoom range. ( something that helps it do better in sharpness tests as well ) You can't lose with either, the flare issue is what sealed the deal for me. It doesn't matter how fast or sharp the glass is, if you always end up with flare spots in the shot. Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 13, 2011)

Flare is going to be a problem with most UWA lenses since the front element generally protrudes much further out than on longer lenses.  This is why a hood is provided.  Problem solved.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 13, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> This is why a hood is provided.  Problem solved.


 Not quite. Ever take a shot that includes the light source in the frame? Since UWAs are mostly used for landscapes, the best example would be when the sun is in the frame. You are right that it is always going to be a problem, but some lenses, when placed in the same exact situation tend to show flare less often.


----------



## Dao (Dec 14, 2011)

A comparison  between the ultra wide angle lenses

Juza Nature Photography - Sigma, Canon, Tamron and Tokina APS-C Wide-Angles


----------



## Dao (Dec 14, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > This is why a hood is provided.  Problem solved.
> ...



The link from my previous post did a test on lens flares.  And they are different from lens to lens.


----------



## analog.universe (Dec 14, 2011)

I would recommend against the Canon personally.  It's a fine lens, so folks are happy with it, but I do think the Tokina 11-16 performs better in terms of sharpness, as does the Sigma 10-20 f/3.5 (not the f/4-5.6).  As mentioned the Tokina is bad at controlling flare, but it barely distorts and it's built like a tank...  All the UWAs have a tradeoff somewhere.


----------



## j-digg (Dec 14, 2011)

I like my Tokina A Lot... main gripe is the CA.. But I really havent learned how to get rid of it *properly* in PP yet....


----------



## Southtown57 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dao said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...


 That test is what helped sway me to get the Canon over the Tokina.


----------



## Southtown57 (Dec 15, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> That test is what helped sway me to get the Canon over the Tokina.



I think after looking at that test I'll go with the Canon as well.


----------

